# Short tail



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Is shortness of tail a major issue in gsd pups? Please see


LordsK9


I am negotiating with the breeder for one their unsold dogs Tizzi.

LordsK9

One of their sold dogs viz. typhoon (Tizzi's brother) has short tail.

Should I ask the breeder about it?

Best 
Santanu


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Definitely ask the breeder about it - pup may have been born like that, or lost the tail through an accident. Maybe it got accidently chewed off when the mom was cleaning up the newborn pups - but you'd have to ask. 

Either way, it should not be an issue, physically or psychologically.


----------

